# Werkzeugkoffer - Empfehlung



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Juni 2020)

Ich benötige mittelfristig einen neuen Werkzeugkoffer incl. Werkzeuge, bzw. eine Toolbox incl. Hardware . Minimum ist eine Grundausstattung für Inbetriebnahmen. 



Schraubendreher Elektriker (Schlitz, Kreuz, Torx)
Maulschlüssel
Ringschlüssel
Inbusschlüssel
Presszange für Aderendhülsen (bis >= 4mm²)
Presszange für isolierte Kabelschuhe (bis >= 6mm²)
kleiner Nusskasten
Wasserpumpenzange
Seitenschneider
Flachzange
Lastprüfer
Zangenamperemeter

Das wichtigste wäre zunächst ein gescheiter Koffer. Beinhalten die fertig bestückten Koffer vernünftiges Werkzeug? Oder ist es besser, alles einzeln zu bestellen? Vielleicht kann mir jemand aus dem Stand heraus eine Empfehlung geben?


----------



## nade (7 Juni 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich benötige mittelfristig einen neuen Werkzeugkoffer incl. Werkzeuge, bzw. eine Toolbox incl. Hardware . Minimum ist eine Grundausstattung für Inbetriebnahmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nu ja Koffer muss ich Moin gucken ist hard Case. Werkzeug bin ich bei ca 1200e. Proxon klein ratsche Kaste Benning cm2 knipex grimpzange bis sogar 16mm2 und knipex mit Wechselbacken. Genaue Aufstellung Pack ich dir gern zusammen. Werkzeugkoffer mit Grundausstattung fehlt meist einiges und trotzdem um die 700. 

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (7 Juni 2020)

- Abisolierwerkzeug für Profibus-Kabel
- Montageschlüssel für die Muttern/Gewinderinge von Drehschaltern und Tastern
- RJ45 Presszange, falls Netzwerkkabel mit einfachen RJ45-Steckern selbst konfektioniert werden

Harald


----------



## Cassandra (7 Juni 2020)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

  kenne jetzt deine Branche und Einsatzort nicht, somit ist eine Werkzeug-Zusammenstellung recht schwierig. 

  Als Koffer würde ich jederzeit wieder einen Trolley-Koffer von Parat raussuchen.
Parat CLASSIC KingSize Roll neo Safe CP-7 789550171
  Wenn dir eine „Grundausstattung“ reicht, kann es auch das kleinere Modell sein.

  Ansonsten sind die Wechselsysteme von Wiha noch erwähnenswert: Wiha slimVario 43465

  Vollständig und perfekt eingerichtete Koffer sind mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen.

  LG
  Cassandra


----------



## nade (7 Juni 2020)

OK bin ehr Wera. Aber auch die haben Werkzeugsets zum Kombinieren. Rj45 würd ich ehr auf die werkzeuglosen Systeme gehen. So ne Presszange kostet ja auch wieder min 150.  Hab eine aber viele von den Stecker kommen mit cat7 kabel nicht klar . Hast noch gar nicht deine Preisklasse genannt.


Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wutbürger (7 Juni 2020)

Ein alter „Franzose“ fehlt noch: 
https://www.arbeitsbedarf24.de/rollgabelschluessel-franzose
  Einerseits für „erweiterte“ Feinjustierungen, andererseits als Argumentations-Verstärker…


----------



## hucki (7 Juni 2020)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Ein alter „Franzose“ fehlt noch:
> https://www.arbeitsbedarf24.de/rollgabelschluessel-franzose


Da bevorzuge ich dann doch Zangenschlüssel, weil man diese durch einfaches Öffnen leichter umsetzen und somit flüssiger arbeiten kann.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juni 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Da bevorzuge ich dann doch Zangenschlüssel, weil man diese durch einfaches Öffnen leichter umsetzen und somit flüssiger arbeiten kann.



100% Zustimmung 

Den kleinen und großen Zangenschlüssel hab ich seit 15 Jahren im Werkzeug.
Flachzange, Ring- und Gabelschlüssel habe ich seither keine mehr drin.

Wiha slimvario-Set deckt bei den Schraubendrehern das Meiste ab.
Ich hab 2 Griffe um das häufige Bitwechseln zu sparen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Juni 2020)

Was willst Du denn mit dem ganzen Werkzeug?
Für einen Programmierer reicht doch ein kleiner Schraubendreher.

Für den Rest gibt es Elektriker und Hufschmied.


----------



## Senator42 (8 Juni 2020)

Multimeter + etwas längere Messleitungen, Krokoklemmen
24V Glühbirne als Pegelanzeiger aus der Ferne
Hub + Lankabel, ggf. WLan-Hub (alte Fritzbox geht da ganz gut)
3-Fach-Steckdosenleiste
Taschenlampe,  ggf. 230V-Lampe
13+10er Nuss + 3mm Inbus gehen gern verloren.


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Juni 2020)

Moin,

bei uns hat sich das hier:

https://products.wera.de/de/wera_2go_wera_2go_2.html

bewährt.

Dazu haben wir u.a. noch:

http://https://products.wera.de/de/knarren_und_zubehoer_zyklop_mini_kk_zyklop_mini_2.html

und

https://products.wera.de/de/kraftfo...ompakt_turbo_kraftform_kompakt_turbo_i_1.html

Dann natürlich noch div. Zangen und so. Das Schöne ist, das man alles per "Klett" befestigen kann.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (8 Juni 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Da bevorzuge ich dann doch Zangenschlüssel, weil man diese durch einfaches Öffnen leichter umsetzen und somit flüssiger arbeiten kann.


+1. Habe ich auch.

Ein vollbestückte Werkzeugkoffer finde ich zu schwer zu tragen. Ich habe eine Werkzeugruckzag, diese Modell:
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/c-k-magm...tueckt-b-x-h-x-t-400-x-470-x-200-1216142.html


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Juni 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> +1. Habe ich auch.
> 
> Ein vollbestückte Werkzeugkoffer finde ich zu schwer zu tragen. Ich habe eine Werkzeugruckzag, diese Modell:
> https://www.conrad.de/de/p/c-k-magm...tueckt-b-x-h-x-t-400-x-470-x-200-1216142.html


78 € netto nur für den Rucksack?
Die nehmen es aber auch von den Lebendigen.

BTW: Und was machst Du mit dem Laptop Rucksack? Schnallst Du Dir den auf den Bauch?


----------



## georg_demmler (9 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

will ja nichts sagen - haben "alten" Rucksack von Neffen genommen und Werkzeug kommt rein. Gut ist vielleicht nicht so schön aufgeräumt und man muß auch suchen.

Dafür kann das "Ding" auch im Schmutz und Dreck stehen ohne das man anschließend rumheult.

Und zur Not kann man auch Nadel und Faden nehmen und so die "Löcher stopfen".


----------



## DaPivo (9 Juni 2020)

Morgen, 

diesen Werkzeugkoffer (Jumbo 6700) von B&W kann ich empfehlen. 
Robust (hat er schon auf diversen Misshandlungsreisen in den USA bewiesen), hat eine einigermaßen sinnvolle Unterteilung (ein- und ausbaubare Fächer) und lässt sich gut rollen. Zur Not nehm ich den Koffer als Stuhl, wenn ich keinen festen Arbeitsplatz an der Maschine habe. Werkzeug ist keines drin, aber da hast du ja schon genug Tipps bekommen.


----------



## JesperMP (9 Juni 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> BTW: Und was machst Du mit dem Laptop Rucksack? Schnallst Du Dir den auf den Bauch?


Auf die Reise: Laptop Rucksack trage ich mit im Flieger. Werkzeugrucksack ist eingecheckt.
Auf dem Anlage: Laptop ist von Morgen bis Abend dauernd auf dem Tisch und mit die Steuerung verbunden. Werkzeugrucksack trage ich mit im Anlage. Wenn ich auf ein Leiter 20 meter hoch klettern bin ich dankbar dass ich es nicht in Hand tragen muss.

edit: Warum wird immer "ich" durch autokorrekt mit "it" gewechselt ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2020)

Erst mal danke für die vielen Vorschläge. Ich sehe mir das alles später genauer an.


----------



## Mrtain (9 Juni 2020)

Ein Drehzalmesser wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht


----------



## nade (11 Juni 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei uns hat sich das hier:
> 
> ...


Cooler Koffer. Werd ich mir wohl für Wera Werkzeug noch neben dem b&w hardcase zulegen. Muss ja neben Kupferbalken ja auch Mal auf Fehlersuche. Da ist die Sache erweitert mit der Benning mc2 beim guten alten dusspol Cat s61 und nach Bedarf anderer Messtechnik gar nicht sooi schlecht. Und endlich ein Platz für die Wera VDE ratsche.lepi als Rucksack auf den Rücken und die über die Schulter. Wera Werkzeug da bin ich echt schon länger ein Fan von. Steck Schraubendreher Mini Tatsachentasche.... Einfach super durchdachte Kombinationen.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ADS_0x1 (15 Juni 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Cooler Koffer. Werd ich mir wohl für Wera Werkzeug noch neben dem b&w hardcase zulegen. Muss ja neben Kupferbalken ja auch Mal auf Fehlersuche. Da ist die Sache erweitert mit der Benning mc2 beim guten alten dusspol Cat s61 und nach Bedarf anderer Messtechnik gar nicht sooi schlecht. Und endlich ein Platz für die Wera VDE ratsche.lepi als Rucksack auf den Rücken und die über die Schulter. Wera Werkzeug da bin ich echt schon länger ein Fan von. Steck Schraubendreher Mini Tatsachentasche.... Einfach super durchdachte Kombinationen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk



Ich kann die Wera-Lösung auch empfehlen. Man muss/sollte nur daran denken, allen nicht genutzten "männlichen" Klett mit einem Blindstreifen "weiblichem Klett" abzukleben, sonst bleibt beim Raus- und Reinnehmen alles daran hängen. 

Zustzlich haben wir dann in den Taschen:

Kraftform Kompakt W1
Die bereits mehrfach angesprochene Knipex Zangenschlüssel-Zange
Weidmüller Stripax
Siemens Profinet / Profibus Kombiabisolierer
Div. Knipex Zangen (Schnabelzange gerade & gebogen, Seitenschneider in mini (die für die Kabelbinder, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine...) und "normal")
Beha Amprobe AM-530-EUR Multimeter
TP-Link Miniaccesspoint und LAN-Kabel für das "kontaktlose Inbetriebnehmen"
Ein Mäppchen / Schüleretui voll mit 10 m 1x1,5mm², diversen Aderendhülsen und flexiblen WAGO-Klemmen (und das voll bezieht so auf: Steck so lange WAGO-Klemmen rein, *bis* es voll ist!)

Hat sich bei mir/uns schon mehrfach bewährt. Einige Haben auch noch eine Strommesszange für das Multimeter, ich nehme aber immer die Wago-Klemmen - bei großen Motoren hänge ich n Wandler dran - geht alles...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## knabi (15 Juni 2020)

Bei uns kommt der zum Einsatz:

https://www.knipex.de/werkzeugkoffe...n_rollen_und_teleskopgriff?v=71983&sku=002137

Der Koffer ist wahrscheinlich der gleiche wie aus dem Beitrag von DaPivo.
Sehr robust, wertige Ausstattung. Gibt's auch leer zum Selberbestücken.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Juni 2020)

Ich hab den: https://direktkauf.idealo.de/produc...zzq2Kk3JYqI2zg0RWBoHerlWSsTwyLDBoCF-8QAvD_BwE
Und muss sagen bin voll zufrieden.

Noch n bischen was dazugelegt (Messgerät, LSA Auflegewerkzeug und gut)


----------



## Borivoi (3 Juli 2020)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht welche wir im Betrieb nutzen. Die haben kein Logo drauf.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich möchte mal noch diese hier ins rennen werfen.
https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/we.../?customerType=company&saveCustomerType=false
(Gibts auch bestückt, da bin ich aber kein freund von, da ist meistens viel Krempel dabei was man nicht braucht,
und im Umkehrschluss fehlen viele wichtige Sachen die man dringend braucht.)
Ich selbst nutze den Werkzeugkoffer Mobil seit Jahren und bin absolut zufrieden damit.
Das mit den Rollen ist eine Super Sache, wenn man den einfach hinter sich herziehen kann.

Gruß
Timo


----------

